# Adobe Unveils the Next Generation of Creative Cloud at MAX 2017



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2017)

```
<em>All-New Adobe XD, Adobe Dimension, Adobe Lightroom CC Photo Service and Dozens of New Feature Updates Announced Today</em></p>
<p>LAS VEGAS–(<a href="http://www.businesswire.com/" target="_blank" rel="noopener">BUSINESS WIRE</a>)–Today at <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=https%3A%2F%2Fmax.adobe.com%2F&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=Adobe+MAX&index=1&md5=ef63c99dfd9a2d7b659e2742fb991aef" rel="nofollow">Adobe MAX</a>, the Creativity Conference, Adobe (NASDAQ:ADBE) unveiled the next generation of Creative Cloud, including four brand new applications, Adobe XD CC for experience design, Adobe Dimension CC for 2D to 3D compositing, Character Animator CC for 2D animation, and an all-new cloud-based photography service, Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC. In addition, Adobe announced feature updates to its flagship applications including Photoshop CC, InDesign CC, Illustrator CC and Premiere Pro CC, and ongoing expansion of its Adobe Stock service.</p>
<p>All of these updates include capabilities powered by <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.adobe.com%2Fsensei.html&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=Adobe+Sensei%2C&index=2&md5=517f478c726911897522802de0b9abc0" rel="nofollow">Adobe Sensei,</a> Adobe’s artificial intelligence and machine learning platform, and are the latest in a series of innovations from Adobe that serve modern creative professionals and enthusiasts wherever and however they work. From the rapidly expanding system of mobile-first applications or the recent addition of branded, premium features to Adobe Spark, Adobe is building out a range of fast, flexible solutions for creative projects of all types.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“Adobe continues to lead the creative revolution, driving modernization and innovation that will accelerate the creative process across all platforms and devices,” said Bryan Lamkin, executive vice president and general manager, Digital Media at Adobe. “Today, we unveiled a new generation of Creative Cloud, with a wide spectrum of capabilities—from new experience design, 2D animation and 3D rendering apps to an all-new, cloud-based photography service. These tools enable creative professionals and enthusiasts to express themselves and reach their full creative potential anytime, anywhere, on any device.”</p>
<p>In addition to seeing Adobe’s latest innovation, attendees will hear from the world’s best creative minds including designer Jonathan Adler, actor and director Jon Favreau, photographer Annie Griffiths and music producer and DJ Mark Ronson. MAX also brings together major technology companies such as Microsoft, CDW, Dell, Google, HP and Intel, as well as design-first, creative brands such as Coca-Cola, Airstream, Pantone and Moleskine. A livestream of the keynotes can be viewed on Wednesday, October 18 starting at 9:00 a.m. PT <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=https%3A%2F%2Fmax.adobe.com%2Fsessions%2Fmax-online%2Fsign-up%2F&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=here&index=3&md5=eff75fcd3779a98ffa2c54a88b5b84d4" rel="nofollow">here</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Accelerating Creativity with Adobe Sensei</strong></p>
<p>As part of this Creative Cloud release, Adobe continues to embed artificial intelligence capabilities across the entire system of applications and services with Adobe Sensei. These Sensei-powered features enable creators to go from concept to completion much faster and bring the power of advanced technology and deep learning to accelerate the creative process.</p>
<p><strong>Next Generation Creative Applications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb"><a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=https%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fcreativecloud%2Fwelcome-adobe-xd-cc%2F&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=Adobe+XD+CC&index=4&md5=fa8364cb3f52734ec247a0f7a2986651" rel="nofollow">Adobe XD CC</a> <b>: </b>Developed in open partnership with the design community through a public beta, Adobe XD is the all-in-one cross-platform solution for designing and prototyping mobile apps and websites. Created by designers for designers, Adobe XD delivers the necessary speed, precision and quality to go from static comps or wireframes to fully interactive prototypes in minutes.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb"><a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fphotoshop%2F2017%2F10%2Fget-the-goods-announcing-updates-to-photoshop-cc-dimension-cc-and-more-today.html&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=Adobe+Dimension+CC&index=5&md5=590e07354e6ee1cc1b629097c68a801c" rel="nofollow">Adobe Dimension CC</a> <b>:</b> Previously Project Felix, Dimension gives graphic designers the power and flexibility of 3D with the ease and simplicity of working with 2D. Dimension enables graphic designers to quickly create and iterate on photorealistic 3D images to realize branding and packaging designs in real-world settings.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb"><a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fcreativecloud%2Funique-and-powerful-animation-features-added-to-character-animator-cc&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=Adobe+Character+Animator+CC&index=6&md5=60d9ecd73f00da723a9f195a4bc5d244" rel="nofollow">Adobe Character Animator CC</a> <b>: </b>Previously in beta and launching today, this 2D animation tool helps bring still image artwork from Photoshop or Illustrator to life. Character Animator has been showcased on primetime shows including “The Late Show” with Stephen Colbert, “The Simpsons” and Jim Cramer’s “Mad Money.” New features include pose-to-pose blending, new physics behaviors and visual puppet controls. Adobe Sensei also helps improve lip-sync capability by accurately matching mouth shapes with spoken sounds.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>All-New Lightroom CC Photography Service

</strong><a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fphotoshop%2F2017%2F10%2Fintroducing-lightroom-cc-lightroom-classic-cc-and-more.html&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=Lightroom+CC&index=7&md5=552d575f97ee2217034e7a690b88a389" rel="nofollow">Lightroom CC</a> is Adobe’s all-new cloud-centric photo service for editing, organizing, storing and sharing photos – from anywhere. Designed for professionals and enthusiasts, Lightroom CC features a more intuitive user interface, enables powerful editing in full resolution, and automatically synchronizes changes across mobile, desktop and the web. Lightroom CC makes organizing photography collections easier with features like searchable keywords that are automatically applied without the hassle of tagging. And Lightroom CC makes it simple to share photos on social media.</p>
<p>Adobe also announced performance and editing updates to Photoshop Lightroom Classic CC, previously known as Photoshop Lightroom CC, which continues to focus on a more traditional desktop-first workflow. More information about Lightroom CC is available in this <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.adobe.com%2Fpress-release%2Fcreative-cloud%2Fadobe-introduces-new-lightroom-cc-cloud-photography-service&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=press+release&index=8&md5=b3585ef77467c17e2f253e04f2340e57" rel="nofollow">press release</a>.</p>
<p><strong>New Innovation and Performance Enhancements Across Flagship Applications</strong></p>


<ul>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb"><a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fphotoshop%2F2017%2F10%2Fintroducing-lightroom-cc-lightroom-classic-cc-and-more.html&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=Adobe+Photoshop+Lightroom+Classic+CC&index=9&md5=f7a1232e6ab67c6b5c4e281bc3a755a8" rel="nofollow">Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Classic CC</a> <b>: </b>Previously known as Photoshop Lightroom CC, Photoshop Lightroom Classic CC features performance and editing improvements including an enhanced Embedded Preview workflow that enables users to scroll through large sets of photos to select a subset of images significantly faster than before.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb"><a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fphotoshop%2F2017%2F10%2Fget-the-goods-announcing-updates-to-photoshop-cc-dimension-cc-and-more-today.html&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=Adobe+Photoshop+CC&index=10&md5=568789816faf90691f81c22467054c2c" rel="nofollow">Adobe Photoshop CC</a> now offers significantly expanded photography support, major improvements in learning and getting started, and enhanced overall performance.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb"><a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fcreativecloud%2Fexperience-whats-new-with-illustrator-cc%2F&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=Adobe+Illustrator+CC&index=11&md5=9b99b237e6ffbd135c4d4c6e6a559a09" rel="nofollow">Adobe Illustrator CC</a> delivers multiple workflow, user experience and performance improvements.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb"><a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fcreativecloud%2Fexperience-whats-new-with-indesign-cc%2F&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=Adobe+InDesign+CC&index=12&md5=1a7d6477f2e03fdb5189968a4230be83" rel="nofollow">Adobe InDesign CC</a> expands your ability to work more efficiently so you can create multi-page layouts with ease.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb"><a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fcreativecloud%2Fwhats-new-and-now-in-premiere-pro-cc&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=Adobe+Premiere+Pro+CC&index=13&md5=329a7b12506dda6c6a63bfb4a23cc537" rel="nofollow">Adobe Premiere Pro CC</a> introduces deep collaboration features, state-of-the-art immersive 360/VR workflows and Responsive motion graphics controls.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb"><a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fcreativecloud%2Fmotion-graphics-efficiency-and-vr-features-at-the-core-of-whats-new-in-after-effects-cc&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=Adobe+After+Effects+CC&index=14&md5=56d1c2301ed18b3d8aaa1ab38ff0ab45" rel="nofollow">Adobe After Effects CC</a> improves the efficiency of motion graphics creation by streamlining your ability to create data-driven graphics and deliver high-quality VR and 3D results. And it does it all faster with GPU performance enhancements.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>One-Click Access to Assets and Inspiration

</strong>New integrated assets, expanded services and education resources help customers get started and realize their creative potential, including:</p>
<ul>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb"><a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=https%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fcreativecloud%2Fintroducing-the-master-artists-motion-graphics-template-collection%2F&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=Adobe+Stock&index=15&md5=9d73671afc313db3c31dc10f4e978c6a" rel="nofollow">Adobe Stock</a> expands its asset collection with the introduction of hundreds of professionally-created motion graphics templates for video users in Premiere CC and After Effects CC. The most comprehensive creative marketplace now has over 100 million assets including photos, illustrations, videos and vectors.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb"><a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=https%3A%2F%2Fadobe.ly%2Ftkvisualsearch&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=Adobe+Typekit&index=16&md5=250f312ebcb68fdd96195c1cac7c68ae" rel="nofollow">Adobe Typekit</a> now leverages Adobe Sensei to provide a whole new way to search for fonts. Users can submit their own photos of type and find similar fonts available on Typekit. The new Typekit visual search technology is also the first Adobe Sensei-powered service that will be available to third-party developers.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb"><b>Inspiration and Education: </b>Adobe announces additional investment and expanded resources to help customers get started and realize their creative potential. This includes the launch of <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.behance.net%2Flive&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=AdobeLIVE&index=17&md5=d749a3ef0b2877f0f2e2e695f0320e9f" rel="nofollow">AdobeLIVE</a> on Behance, a livestreaming channel where 10 million Behance community members can learn from and inspire each other. The channel now features 24 hours of weekly programming, and will expand to 24/7 programming starting in 2018.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Scaling Creativity and Design for Business

</strong>Adobe XD, Dimension and Adobe Stock are being <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=https%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fcreativecloud%2Fadobe-delivers-design-solutions%2F&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=adopted&index=18&md5=37faba066612ef5de020a44195fd19f7" rel="nofollow">adopted</a> by global brands and agencies to deliver engaging experiences at scale across devices and channels. Design is more critical to businesses than ever before and companies like HP, Boosted Boards, Vice Media, Viacom and Dentsu Aegis are leveraging Adobe XD and Adobe Stock in Creative Cloud. New integrations between Creative Cloud and Adobe Marketing Cloud, part of Experience Cloud, help businesses deliver content velocity across creative-to-marketing workflows.</p>
<p>For a comprehensive view of the latest Creative Cloud innovations, click <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=https%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fcreativecloud%2Fredefining-modern-creativity-with-the-next-generation-of-creative-cloud&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=here&index=19&md5=955530c8610adee928ee2ef38123c372" rel="nofollow">here</a>.</p>
<p><b>Pricing and Availability</b></p>
<p>Updates to Creative Cloud desktop software are now available, including membership plans for individuals, students, teams, educational institutions, government agencies and enterprises. Adobe’s mobile apps are available for download from Apple App Store and Google Play now.</p>
<p>As part of the MAX release, Adobe is also offering a new series of photography plans tailored for customers’ unique needs.</p>
<ul>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">For photographers that want an all-in-one plan that offers the full benefits of the Lightroom CC service plus the transformative power of Photoshop, the Creative Cloud Photography plan with 1 TB includes Lightroom CC, Lightroom for mobile and web, Photoshop CC, Adobe Spark with premium features, Adobe Portfolio, and 1 TB of cloud storage ($19.99/month, but available at $14.99/month for the first year for existing Creative Cloud Photography customers).</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">The all-new Lightroom CC plan addresses the needs of photographers who want a cloud-based photography service for editing, organizing, storing and sharing their photos from wherever they are, and includes Lightroom CC, Lightroom for mobile and web, Adobe Spark with premium features, Adobe Portfolio, and 1 TB of cloud storage ($9.99/month).</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Lightroom CC has also been added to the existing Creative Cloud Photography plan with 20 GB of storage to help users get started with the new service. This plan remains at $9.99/month and includes Lightroom CC, Lightroom for mobile and web, Lightroom Classic, Photoshop CC, Adobe Spark with premium features, Adobe Portfolio, and 20 GB of cloud storage.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Lightroom CC has also been added to Creative Cloud All Apps plans with 100 GB as part of the annual subscription price.</li>
</ul>
<p>Also, for the first time since the introduction of Creative Cloud five years ago, a modest adjustment in commercial pricing will take effect for North America customers only on March 1 or at existing customers’ next contract renewal. Until March 1, new subscribers will benefit from current pricing and not see any pricing adjustment until their first annual contract renewal. Pricing will vary by plans – for example, CC for Individuals All Apps annual plan will increase by 6 percent from $49.99 to $52.99. For more details visit<b> </b> <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=https%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fcreativecloud%2Fredefining-modern-creativity-with-the-next-generation-of-creative-cloud&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=https%3A%2F%2Fblogs.adobe.com%2Fcreativecloud%2Fredefining-modern-creativity-with-the-next-generation-of-creative-cloud&index=20&md5=a33414173611f59714d405bbb4e5c399" rel="nofollow">https://blogs.adobe.com/creativecloud/redefining-modern-creativity-with-the-next-generation-of-creative-cloud</a> <b>.</b></p>
<p><b>About Adobe Sensei</b></p>
<p>Adobe Sensei is a framework and set of intelligent services built into the Adobe Cloud Platform which dramatically improve the design and delivery of digital experiences. Adobe Sensei leverages the company’s massive volume of content and data assets, as well as its deep domain expertise in the creative, marketing and document segments, within a unified artificial intelligence/machine learning framework. To learn more, visit <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fadobe.com%2Fgo%2Fsensei&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=adobe.com%2Fgo%2Fsensei&index=21&md5=1a6b78f53ddd76522c9fe87b1d1098d6" rel="nofollow">adobe.com/go/sensei</a>.</p>
<p><b>About Adobe</b></p>
<p>Adobe is changing the world through digital experiences. For more information, visit <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.adobe.com&esheet=51700954&newsitemid=20171018005518&lan=en-US&anchor=www.adobe.com&index=22&md5=6b1121ab1fe02bfe87a191f33f0ffb1c" rel="nofollow">www.adobe.com</a>.</p>
<p>© 2017 Adobe Systems Incorporated. All rights reserved. Adobe and the Adobe logo are either registered trademarks or trademarks of Adobe Systems Incorporated in the United States and/or other countries. All other trademarks are the property of their respective owners.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm too old to keep up with all this, and animation would only be for fun. For the newer generations, animation is a big deal, so I expect that even more home made movies will compete with expensive studio offerings, and some of them will be break-thru features.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 18, 2017)

CC ... land of Cloud Confusion. ;D
umpteen products, umpteen monthly pay plans. No thanks. 8)


----------



## kalmiya (Oct 18, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> land of CC ... cloud confusion. umpteen products, umpteen monthly pay plans. No thanks. 8)


Same here, didn't think they would dare, but this is a monthly plans are a dealbreaker for me. 
Fortunately there is Affinity Photo, and this is a nice moment to start looking for alternatives for lightroom. 

I assume there are no competitors which can import a lightroom database? Any suggestions for alternatives, looking in the 100-200 euro range, offering similar functionality as lightroom (image database, nondestructive editing, healing, ... ), support for handling raw's which are stored on a network-drive - and has to run on macOS. 

I've heard of "Capture One" and "Darkroom" and will be looking into these soon, but if anyone has hands-on experience or other alternatives I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## f119a (Oct 18, 2017)

kalmiya said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > land of CC ... cloud confusion. umpteen products, umpteen monthly pay plans. No thanks. 8)
> ...


I have both LR and C1 on my computer.
For colour adjustment C1 is great - it is a powerful tool welcomed by many commercial photographers with MF cameras; however everything comes with a price: it is a much more complicated software (and slower, too). 
C1 is not really a competitor of LR and will not do all the jobs that LR does. You still have to get newer versions to get support for new cameras.
Plus, $9.99/mo for PS+LR is not that bad.


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 18, 2017)

Either there's a one time download of lightroom (classic) or forget it. This plan crap is annoying.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 19, 2017)

All I can say is my start with this has not been very successful.
Lightroom seemed to update fine it took a while.
Photoshop seems to have some display drivers issues it didn't before.
Updating Nvidia drivers seems to be a pain.
To check what drivers I have requires a Java plugin.
The Java plugin is not compatible with Windows Edge or Chrome.
Nik software is not working with either Lightroom or Photoshop.
I moved the folder but all I am getting is a black screen.
All in all a bit of a mess.


----------



## photonius (Oct 19, 2017)

I learned to program in the 70's, set up a web server before Google even existed. Over time, I learned to lean back and watch and not jump on the latest IT bandwagons... I was pondering for a very long time to finally get some photo management software. First Aperture died, now Lightroom is essentially dead .... 
So, I'm glad that I never spend time or money on any of this.... Would all have been wasted.
Have Adobe CS 6 for work use, will use it as long as it goes.... But the CC is just not worth the use it gets. So, I'll give Affinity and Open Source a try...


----------



## Diko (Oct 19, 2017)

kalmiya said:


> I've heard of "Capture One" and "Darkroom" and will be looking into these soon, but if anyone has hands-on experience or other alternatives I'd love to hear about it.


 C1 is great, but complicated. If you just being using this kind of software would not be a problem, but if you have used LR, it is more difficult to jump ships.


----------



## Talys (Oct 19, 2017)

Hey, I just noticed:



> Adobe Photoshop CC now offers significantly expanded photography support, major improvements in learning and getting started, and enhanced overall performance.



http://blogs.adobe.com/photoshop/2017/10/get-the-goods-announcing-updates-to-photoshop-cc-dimension-cc-and-more-today.html


Some of the photoshop things sound neat, like:

- improvements to ACR - Color and Luminance Range Masking to darken background and brighten foreground
- better brushes (I guess that's always welcome)
- better select/mask
- *curvature pen tool* to replace the cruel joke that is currently used to draw paths
- improved image resize
- "much better" PNG compression (useful for commercial, lossless, and web stuff with transparent backgrounds)
- faster file open time
- Microsoft Dial support (we'll see how good it is)


----------

